# Hello Everybody and a few questions



## shippyt (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi All

Joined the forum last week but due to problems with the tintermerweb I haven't been able to get online much. Am looking to buy my first TT very shortly (hopefully this weekend) and have a few questions. Apologies if they've been asked before but I can't find them all in one place, I don't mind collating them all and putting them as a sticky for all future new users once answered:

Is there much difference in road tax and insurance premiums between the 180 and 225?

Is there much difference in fuel economy between the 180 and 225's?

Is high mileage a big issue when buying a TT?

Is there anything I should pay particular attention to when looking at used TT's?

In short I've always wanted to own a TT and have not been able to afford it up until now, due to some lovely person writing off my MR2 roadster I now have £7000 to spend on a car and would really like to get a TT but I don't want to be paying £400 a year for tax and putting £60 a week in the tank to totter back and forth to work.

Due to not having a car at the moment I really need to get some wheels this weekend as getting to and from work is a real issue so any advice would be really appreciated.

Many Thanks

Tim


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Welcome the answers are No,No and No. Last one is to make sure cambelt has been done there are horror stories about the dashpod but Audi replace these free of charge. Have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk as well :wink:


----------



## shippyt (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks wallsendmag

I wasn't looking at the 225 model as I thought they would incur much higher running costs but if that isn't the case it definately opens up more possiblities. Back to the clasifieds again then now


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a 51 plate 225 coup, its classed as 226 for the road tax so would be the very expensive group except due to its age its the flat rate £210  (cant recall the exact amount) worth remembering when buying as a car which is exactly the same but made (registered) 6 months later and is double the tax! Wonder if this is reflected in the asking prices? Worth checking out the tax web pages tho.

As for fuel consumption  I tootle too and from work about 6 miles, the odd run to a mates house around leeds and usually I get about 21mpg, its on a central motorway but I'm lucky to get over 30mph and am always having to stop and start. I've tried not using the right foot as much and managed 23mpg, so thought for 2 extra miles I'd rather have fun with my lead foot. Just realised the dead weight in the boot (sub-woofer) is like carrying around an extra person no wonder everybody got 1 mpg more than me! I canonly dream of the 30's others get.


----------



## shippyt (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Stu

The tax dodging is definately worth knowing about :twisted:

As for the MPG what sort of prices are people talking about? My MR2 roadster would get me around 120 miles on £20, how far does £20 get you in a TT as this is my main consideration before buying?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

SVStu said:


> I have a 51 plate 225 coup, its classed as 226 for the road tax so would be the very expensive group except due to its age its the flat rate £210  (cant recall the exact amount) worth remembering when buying as a car which is exactly the same but made (registered) 6 months later and is double the tax! Wonder if this is reflected in the asking prices? Worth checking out the tax web pages tho..


Higher tax rate applies to cars registered on or after 1st March 2001.

Mine was a Y Reg and would have been in the higher bracket (by 1 week) so im sure your 51 plate will be in it.

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/road-tax/ ... eriv=16284

http://www.theplatemarket.com/car_regis ... _dates.php


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Danny Boy said:


> SVStu said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 51 plate 225 coup, its classed as 226 for the road tax so would be the very expensive group except due to its age its the flat rate £210  (cant recall the exact amount) worth remembering when buying as a car which is exactly the same but made (registered) 6 months later and is double the tax! Wonder if this is reflected in the asking prices? Worth checking out the tax web pages tho..
> ...


Yep my TT in is a Sep 1 01 51 reg and is in the higher tax bracket [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## shippyt (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the headsup guys, will definately be on the lookup for a pre-march 225 or a newer 180. I'm going for th TT for the looks rather than the all out speed anyways as I have the bike for speed :wink:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

shippyt said:


> Thanks for the headsup guys, will definately be on the lookup for a pre-march 225 or a newer 180. I'm going for th TT for the looks rather than the all out speed anyways as I have the bike for speed :wink:


A 180q will have the same running costs as a 225q. (Tax, Insurance, Service Costs, Economy etc) the only way it will be cheaper is if you get the FWD version. (180 in Coupe or 150 in Roadster)

If you go for a pre March 2001 225 you get the cheaper tax, but then you miss out on all the 2002 facelift options. 18" RSTT, 20mm lower suspension (think there are a few more upgrades)

If i was buying again, i'd have put that little extra in and got a 225 (post 2002).

Its a tough one, good luck


----------



## shippyt (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the additional info guys, interestingly I'm getting qouted cheaper insurance for the 225 than the 180 (both pre 2002)?!?!?!?!


----------

